

China Plans to Launch its own Chips for Laptops and Servers - mtgx
http://www.crazyjoys.com/china-plans-to-launch-its-own-chips-for-laptops-and-servers-amd-intc-armh,20121704

======
bharyms
I guess, these Chinese companies are going to violate the IP of US companions
like Intel and AMD but Intel and AMD cant do anything to stop them in China

